# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Արտակումբային մրցույթներ >  Մրցույթներ ակումբից դուրս

## ivy

Այստեղ գրում ենք մեզ հայտնի (արտակումբային) մրցույթների մասին, որոնք կապված են գրելու, ստեղծագործելու, շարադրելու հետ: Մրցութային ոլորտները կարող են լինել բազմազան՝ ինչպես գրական, այնպես էլ կրթական, հետազոտական և այլն:

----------

Cindrella Man (31.10.2012), Malxas (24.09.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Հայկօ (24.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (24.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Արձակ 2012 տարվա լավագույն պատմվածքների մրցույթ*

«Անտարես» հոլդինգը և «Գրանիշ» գրական ակումբը հայտարարում են տարվա լավագույն պատմվածքի ամենամյա «Արձակ 2012» մրցույթի մեկնարկը: Մրցույթի նպատակն է խթանել արդի հայ պատմվածքի զարգացումը և ընթերցանության հանդեպ հանրային հետաքրքրությունը:
Մրցույթի համար սահմանվում են Մեծ մրցանակ և երեք հատուկ մրցանակ, որոնք կորոշվեն մրցատյանի կողմից`

ԱՆՏԱՇՅԱՆ ԿԱՐԵՆ
Բանաստեղծ, Գրանիշ գրական ակումբ
ԲՈՅԱՋՅԱՆ ԶԱՎԵՆ
Թարգմանիչ, կինոգետ
ԳՅՈՒՐՋԻՆՅԱՆ ԴԱՎԻԹ
Լեզվաբան
ԹՈՓՉՅԱՆ ԱԼԵՔՍԱՆԴՐ
Գրաքննադատ, արձակագիր, թարգմանիչ
ՄԱՐՏԻՐՈՍՅԱՆ ՎԱՀՐԱՄ
Գրող, կինոդրամատուրգ
ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ ՎԱՉԱԳԱՆ
Գրող-հրապարակախոս, «9-րդ հրաշալիք» շաբաթաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր

Հաղթողներին որպես մրցանակ կշնորհվեն «Արձակ 2012» մրցանակի դափնեկրի վկայագիր և դրամական պարգև.
*Մեծ մրցանակ – 200 000 դրամ*
*Հատուկ մրցանակներ – 100.000-ական դրամ*

Բացի մրցատյանի սահմանած մրցանակային տեղերից, մրցանակ կտրվի նաև «Իմ հեղինակը» անվանակարգում, որը կորոշվի ընթերցողների առցանց քվեարկությամբ` Ֆեյսբուք սոցիալական ցանցում: Մրցույթին ներկայացված պատմվածքների համար մրցույթի գործընկերները կսահմանեն մրցանակներ և պարգևներ` առանձնացնելով այն հատկանիշներն ու չափանիշները, որոնք իրենք են կարևորում:

Մրցույթի վերջնաժամկետից հետո առցանց քվեարկության կդրվեն միայն մրցատյանի կողմից ընտրված պատվածքները (2011թ-ին դրանք 19-ն էին):
Լավագույն պատմվածքների ժողովածուն կհրատարակվի առանձին գրքով:
«Անտարես» հրատարակչությունը լույս կընծայի Մեծ մրցանակին արժանացած և միաժամանակ առցանց քվեարկությամբ հաղթած պատմվածքի հեղինակի գիրքը:

ՄԱՍՆԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՅՏՈՒՄ ՆՇԵԼ`
- Հեղինակի անուն, ազգանունը, գրական կեղծանունը (եթե այդպիսին կա)
– Ծննդյան տարեթիվը (Տ-Ա-Օ)
– Հիմնական բնակության հասցեն
– Հեռախոսահամարները (աշխ., տուն, բջջային)
– Էլ-փոստի հասցեն
– Ներկայացվող պատմվածքի վերնագիրը
– Ծավալը նիշերով
– Ստեղծման ժամանակահատվածը
– Հրապարակվե՞լ է արդյոք որևէ տեղ, եթե այո` նշել որտեղ և երբ
– Հայցման ամսաթիվը

ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱՓԱԿՈՒՄՆԵՐ
Մասնակիցների տարիքային ներքին շեմը` 18 տարեկան: Հայտատուի տարիքը սահմանվում է տվյալ տարվա մայիսի 15-ի դրությամբ: Մրցույթին կարող են մասնակցել 2011 թվականին հոկտեմբերի 15-ից հետո ստեղծված հայերեն տպագիր և անտիպ պատմվածքները: Յուրաքանչյուր հեղինակ կարող է ներկայացնել միայն մեկ պատմվածք, որի ծավալը չի գերազանցում 14.000 նիշը (ներառյալ բացատները): Մրցույթին ներկայացված պատմվածքը մինչև «Արձակ» մրցույթի ամփոփումը չպետք է ներկայացված լինի որև այլ մրցույթի:
Մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար granish@ymail.com փոստին ուղարկել ստեղծագործությունը և մասնակցության հայտի լրացված ձևը` նամակի վերնագրում նշելով «Արձակ 2012» արտահայտությունը: Հայտերն ընդունվում են 2012թ. հուլիսի 1-ից մինչև հոկտեմբերի 1-ը ներառյալ: Մրցանակների շնորհման արարողությունը կկայանա արդյունքների ամփոփումից հետո` մինչ տարեվերջ:
Պարզաբանումների համար դիմել «Արձակ» մրցույթի կազմակերպչական խմբին:

Աղբյուր

----------

Arpine (24.09.2012), Հայկօ (24.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (24.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Գրական մրցույթ*

«Գրողուցավ» կայքը «Լրատվության այլընտրանքային ռեսուրսներ» ծրագրի օժանդակությամբ հայտարարում է  հասարակական, քաղաքական, մշակութային հրատապ խնդիրներ արծարծող  պատմվածքի մրցույթ:  Մրցույթին կարող են մասնակցել միայն անտիպ պատմվածքներ (չհրապարակված գրքով,  մամուլում,  կայքերում, բլոգներում, սոցիալական ցանցերում): Պատմվածքները ուղարկել յունիկոդ տառատեսակով,  5000 բառի սահմանում: Յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից կարող է ուղարկել առավելագույնը երեք պատմվածք։ Սակայն նույն հեղինակը չի կարող ստանալ մեկից ավելի մրցանակ։

Ցանկալի է, որ հեղինակները ուղարկեն նաև իրենց լուսանկարները` տեքստի հետ դնելու համար:

Պատմվածքները գնահատելու է պրոֆեսիոնալ ժյուրին:  Ներկայացված աշխատանքներից կընտրվեն երեք լավագույնները։ Մրցանակների համար նախատեսված են հետևյալ դրամական պարգևատրումները.

*Առաջին մրցանակ՝ 190 000 դրամ

Երկրորդ մրցանակ՝ 110 000 դրամ

Երրորդ մրցանակ՝  80 000 դրամ*

Հայտերի ընդունման վերջնաժամկետը հոկտեմբերի 30-ն է: Պատմվածքները ուղղարկել groghucav@gmail.com  էլ. հասցեին` թեմա տողում պարտադիր նշելով «Մրցույթ» բառը:

Աղբյուր

----------

Հայկօ (24.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*«1988» խորագրով պատմվածքի մրցույթ*

Ինչպիսի՞ ճանապարհով պետք է ընթանար Հայաստանը վերջին 20 տարիներին, արդյո՞ք անհետ կորչել է 1988 թվականի համազգային վերելքը, վերե՞լք էր դա արդյոք, ու ի՞նչ է պակասում մեզ այսօր աշխարհի լիարժեք մասնիկը դառնալու, Հայաստանի զարգացումն ապահովելու համար:
Այս հարցերին պատասխաններ ստանալու նպատակով ՍՄԻԼ հիմնադրամը հայտարարում է ստեղծագործական պատմվածքի մրցույթ՝ «1988» խորագրով: Պատմվածքի ծավալը պետք է լինի 10.000 բառի սահմաններում:

Մրցույթի հաղթողները կստանան դրամական պարգև` *1-ին տեղի համար 500 ԱՄՆ դոլարին, 2-րդ տեղի համար` 400 ԱՄՆ դոլարին և 3-րդ տեղի համար` 300 ԱՄՆ դոլարին համարժեք դրամ*:

Անկախ հանձնաժողովում ճանաչված գրականագետներ, հրապարակախոսներ ու մտավորականներ են: Հաղթելու գլխավոր արժանիքը պատմվածքների գեղարվեստականությունն է, պատմվածքների հանձման վերջնաժամկետը 2012թ. հոկտեմբերի 1-ը: 
Հաղթած պատմվածքները կհրապարակվեն, կթարգմանվեն անգլերեն և ռուսերեն, կտարածվեն: ՍՄԻԼ հիմնադրամը կհրապարակի նաև չհաղթած պատմվածքները՝ իր հայեցողությամբ և հեղինակի համաձայնությամբ:
Պատմվածքները պիտի լինեն նախապես չհրապարակված, ներառյալ էլեկտրոնային հրապարակումը: Պատմվածքին կից պիտի ներկայացվեն հեղինակի տվյալները: Հեղինակն իրավունք ունի հանդես գալ կեղծանունով:
Մրցույթին ներկայացված պատմվածքներն անմիջապես կտեղադրվեն ՍՄԻԼ հիմնադրամի կայքէջում, ընթերցողների գնահատականն ու մեկնաբանությունները ստանալու համար:

Պատմվածքներն ուղարկել էլեկտրոնային փոստով` hhovhannisyan.skilfound@gmail.com հասցեով:

Աղբյուր

----------

Հայկօ (24.09.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էհ, գրել ա պետք:

----------

ivy (24.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*էսսեների մրցույթ* 

ԵՊՀ շրջանավարտների և կարիերայի կենտրոնը հայտարարում է «Կարիերայի իմ տեսլականը» կամ «Կարիերայի իմ ուղին» խորագրերով հետազոտական էսսեների մրցույթ: Աշխատանքները պետք է գրված լինեն 12 տառաչափով(Unicode, Sylfaen  կոդավորում), տողերի հեռավորությունը՝ 1.5: 
Աշխատանքի ծավալը` մինչ 4 էջ: 
Բոլոր ցանկացողները կարող են իրենց աշխատանքները և անձնական տվյալները (անուն, ազգանուն, ֆակուլտետ, կուրս, խումբ, հեռախոսահամար և էլ. փոստի հասցե) ուղարկել կենտրոնի` acc@ysu.am էլեկտրոնային հասցեին: 
Առավելություն կտրվի այն աշխատանքներին, որոնք կունենան որոշակի գիտական հիմք և որ ավելի կարոր է, շարադրված կլինեն սեփական փոքր հետազոտության արդյունքների հիման վրա: 
Աշխատանքները ընդունման վերջնաժամկետը 2012թ-ի հոկտեմբերի 16-ն է: 
Նախատեսվում են դրամական մրցանակներ: Հաղթողները կխրախուսվեն նաև ԵՊՀ պատվոգրերով:

Աղբյուր

----------


## ivy

*«Մեծահասակների կրթություն և ցկյանս ուսումնառություն» լրագրողական աշխատանքների մրցույթ* 

ԴՎՎ Ինթերնեյշնլի հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղը հայտարարում է «Մեծահասակների կրթություն և ցկյանս ուսումնառություն» լրագրողական աշխատանքների մրցույթ:

Կարևորելով լրատվամիջոցների դերը և նշանակությունը հասարակական կարծիքի ձևավորման գործում` ԴՎՎ Ինթերնեյշնլի հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղը Հայաստանում հայտարարում է «Մեծահասակների կրթություն և ցկյանս ուսումնառություն» լրագրողական աշխատանքների մրցույթ: 

Մրցույթի նպատակն է խրախուսել ցկյանս ուսումնառության, մասնավորապես` մեծահասակների կրթության վերաբերյալ տեղեկատվության տարածումը հասարակության լայն շրջանակներում: Մրցույթին իրենց նյութերով կարող են մասնակցել հայաստանյան տպագիր և առցանց լրատվամիջոցների աշխատակիցները, անկախ լրագրողները, ինչպես նաև Հայաստանի ԲՈՒՀ-երի ուսանողները:

Նյութերը պետք է տպագրված կամ առցանց տեղադրված լինեն 2011 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 1-ից մինչև 2012 թվականի նոյեմբերի 30-ը ընկած ժամանակահատվածում: Նյութերը կարող են կատարված լինել լրագրության ցանկացած ժանրում:

Մրցույթները կընթանան հետևյալ անվանակարգերում`
*1. Տպագիր հոդված - 100. 000 դրամ
2. Առցանց և բլոգում տեղադրված հոդված - 100. 000 դրամ
3. Լավագույն ուսանողական աշխատանք - 100. 000 դրամ*

Մրցույթի մասնակիցներից մեկին կշնորհվի հատուկ մրցանակ: Մրցանակակրին հնարավորություն կընձեռվի մասնակցելու եվրոպական որևէ մի երկրում կարզմակերպվելիք «Մեծահասակների կրթություն և ցկյանս ուսումնառություն» թեմայով խորհրդաժողովին: 
Հայտերն ընդունվում են մինչև 2012 թվականի նոյեմբերի 30-ը: 

Մրցույթի արդյունքները կամփոփվեն 2012 թվականի դեկտեմբեր ամսվա վերջում:

Հայտերն անհրաժեշտ է ներկայացնել ԴՎՎ Ինթերնեյշնլ հայաստանյան գրասենյակ` Պողոսյան Աննային, Երևան, Չարենցի 1 հասցեով կամ ուղարկել էլ-փոստի հասցեներով info@dvv-international.am : Էլեկտրոնային հայտերի դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է ներկայացնել տպագրված նյութի տեսածրված (սկանավորված) տարբերակը:

Աղբյուր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էհ, գրել ա պետք:


Գրելը քիչ ա, հաղթել ա պետք  :Cray:

----------

Այբ (17.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ ջահելների համար.

iRegion-ը հայտարարում է պատմվածքի մրցույթ, որին կարող են մասնակցել 19-25 տարեկան երիտասարդներ՝ հանրապետության բոլոր մարզերից: Թեմայի սահմանափակում չկա, սակայն հատուկ մրցանակ է սահմանված «Սոցիալական մեդիայի դերը անհատի կյանքում կամ հասարակության զարգացման վրա» թեմայով գրված ստեղծագործությունների համար:

Դպրոցական` 15-18 տարիքային խմբի աշակերտները, որոնք նույնպես ցանկանում են մասնակցել պատմվածքի մրցույթի` կարող են  փնտրել մրցույթի հայտարարությունը «Դպրոցական բլոգում»:

Գլխավոր մրցանակն է` 30.000 դրամ: Կա նաև հատուկ մրցանակ, ինչպես նաև երկու խրախուսական մրցանակ,  իսկ լավագույն պատմվածքները կտպագրվեն մամուլում: Պատմվածքներն ուղարկել amuradyan@epfound.am հասցեով: Մրցույթին դիմելու վերջնաժամկետն է նոյեմբերի 30-ը:

*Որոշակի կանոններ, որոնք պետք է պահպանել պատմվածքները շարադրելուց.* 

Պատմվածքը շարադրություն չէ:
Պատմվածքները պետք է գրված լինեն 12 տառաչափով, առնվազն 3 էջի սահմաններում, չպետք է հրապարակված լինեն որևէ այլ պլատֆորմում:
Տեքստերում բառերը պետք է անջատել միմյանցից մեկ տառի չափով. բառ[]բառ, այլ ոչ թե` բառ[][][][]բառ:
Տեքստերը պետք է շարադրված լինեն յունիկոդ տառատեսակով:
Պատմվածքներն ուղարկելուց նշել անուն-ազգանուն, տարիք, քաղաքի կամ համայնքի անունը, կոնտակտային տվյալներ:

Աղբյուրը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարգելի հեղինակներ և ընթերցողներ.

Հավաքածու մրցանակի հաջորդ մրցույթը կկայանա Նոյեմբերի 15-ին: Այսուհետև, մրցույթին կընդունվեն միայն արձակ ստեղծագործություններ:
Մրցույթին հանձնվող ստեղծագործությունները պետք է լինեն նոր և նախկինում չհրապարակված:

Հեղինակները կներկայացնեն մինչև 5 էջ (7500 նիշ) ստեղծագործություն:

Մրցույթը չունի ժանրային կամ թեմատիկ սահմանապակում:



Առաջին տեղ-$300.00

Երկրորդ տեղ-$150.00

Երրորդ տեղ-$75.00

.

Մրցույթի լավագույն երեք ստեղծագործությունը նաև կհրատարակվի Գրեթերթի ձմեռային համարում:



Վերջնական ժամկետը` հանձնելու ստեղծագործությունները մրցույթին` Նոյեմբերի 14, 23:59 Երևանյան ժամանակով:

Սրբագրված ստեղծագործությունները ուղարկել էլեկտրոնային հասցեով՝ dakopia@gmail.com

Աղբյուր

----------

Rhayader (31.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Հավաքածու մրցանակի հաջորդ մրցույթը կկայանա Նոյեմբերի 15-ին: Այսուհետև, մրցույթին կընդունվեն միայն արձակ ստեղծագործություններ:
> Մրցույթին հանձնվող ստեղծագործությունները պետք է լինեն նոր և նախկինում չհրապարակված:


Ես հույս ունեմ, որ էս մրցույթը ժյուրիական ֆորմատից կկտրվի ու կբերվի Ակումբ:  :Blush:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.09.2012), Արէա (28.09.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Ես հույս ունեմ, որ էս մրցույթը ժյուրիական ֆորմատից կկտրվի ու կբերվի Ակումբ:


Հա՜, էդ հիանալի կլիներ, էս ֆորմատով հեչ դուրս չի գալիս:

----------

ivy (28.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

Չուկի համաձայնությունն է պետք, թե չէ մրցույթի կազմակերպիչը միշտ էլ ունեցել է էդ գաղափարը:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (28.09.2012), Արէա (28.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Orange Գրքի մրցանակ 2012*  
Orange-ը Հայ Գրքի Կենտրոնի հետ իրականացնում է արդեն երկրորդ «Orange գրքի մրցանակ» ամենամյա գրքի մրցույթը: 

«Orange գրքի մրցանակ 2012» մրցույթի հաղթողները կհայտարարվեն 2013 թվականի փետրվարի 20-ին կայանալիք մրցանակաբաշխության ժամանակ: Յուրաքանչյուր ժանրում հաղթող ճանաչված ստեղծագործությունը կտպագրվի 500 տպաքանակով, իսկ հաղթող ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները, բացառությամբ «Ժողովրդական մրցանակ» անվանակարգի հաղթողի, կստանան դրամական պարգև` 500 000 ՀՀ դրամ:

Մրցույթին կարող են մասնակցել բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր.

- ստեղծագործում են հայերեն (արևելահայերեն կամ արևմտահայերեն)
- նախկինում երբեք չեն հրատարակել մրցույթին ներկայացվող իրենց ստեղծագործությունը (բլոգերում, ինտերնետային հանդեսներում և հրատարակման էլեկտրոնային այլ ձևերում հրապարակված գործերը, ինչպես նաև մինչև 10%-ի չափով ոչ էլեկտրոնային ձևաչափով, հրատարակված գործերը համարվում են չհրատարակված):
- Մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ներկայացնել հայերենով գրված ստեղծագործություն և դրա համառոտ բովանդակությունը/հատված:

Ստեղծագործությունները պետք է ուղարկել 2012թ.-ի մինչև նոյեմբերի 15-ը` orangebookprize@orangearmenia.am էլեկտրոնային փոստի հասցեով, Word կամ PDF ֆորմատով: Նամակի թեմա (subject) դաշտում լրացրեք Orange Book Prize: Նամակի տեքստում նշեք Ձեր անձնական տվյալները` իրական անունը, բնակության երկիրը, քաղաքային և բջջային հեռախոսահամարները:

Մասնակիցն իրավունք ունի ի լրումն իրական անվան նշել նաև կեղծանուն, որով ցանկանում է հանդես գալ որպես ներկայացված ստեղծագործության հեղինակ: Նման նշում չլինելու դեպքում որպես ստեղծագործության հեղինակի անուն ներկայացվում է մասնակցի իրական անունը:

Մասնակցության համար ներկայացվող ստեղծագործությունը պետք է պատկանի հետևյալ ժանրերից որևէ մեկին`

- պատմվածք
- վեպ/վիպակ
- հեքիաթ
- բանաստեղծական շարք (մինչև 5 գործ)
Մրցույթին մասնակցության տարիքային սահմանափակումներ չկան:

Մրցույթի ժյուրին, որը բաղկացած է ընթերցասեր հասարակության ներկայացուցիչներից, կկարդա ներկայացված բոլոր ստեղծագործությունները: Յուրաքանչյուր ժանրից կընտրվի առավելագույնը երեք թեկնածու ստեղծագործություն, որոնք, ըստ ժյուրիի, բավարարում են մրցույթի պայմանները և ներկայացված ստեղծագործություններից լավագույնն են:

Մրցանակի թեկնածու գործերը կհրապարակվեն այս էջում 2013թ. հունվարի 15-ին:

Բոլոր ընթերցողները հնարավորություն կունենան քվեարկել իրենց նախընտրած ստեղծագործությունների օգտին Orange-ի պաշտոնական էջում` Facebook-ի միջոցով: 2013թ. փետրվարի 15-ի կեսօրին կամփոփվեն առցանց քվեարկության արդյունքները, և կգրանցվի յուրաքանչյուր ստեղծագործության ստացած ձայների քանակը:

Յուրաքանչյուր ժանրում հաղթող ստեղծագործությունը կընտրվի ժյուրիի քվեարկությամբ, ընդ որում, առցանց քվեարկության արդյունքները հաշվվում են որպես ժյուրիի մեկ անդամի ձայն: Հատուկ «Ժողովրդական» մրցանակի կարժանանա նաև ընթերցողների քվեարկության արդյունքում առավելագույն ձայներ հավաքած ստեղծագործությունը ` անկախ ժանրից:

Հաղթողների անունները կհրապարակվեն 2013թ. փետրվարի 20-ին տեղի ունեցող մրցանակաբաշխության արարողության ժամանակ:

Մրցույթի հաղթողները, ինչպես նաև ժյուրիի կողմից ընտրված բոլոր թեկնածուները կստանան վկայական, իսկ հաղթող ճանաչված ստեղծագործությունները կհրատարակվեն 500 օրինակով: Բոլոր ժանրերում հաղթող ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակներին կշնորհվեն դրամական պարգևներ (500 000-ական դրամ), բացառությամբ «Ժողովրդական մրցանակի»:

Եթե որևէ ժանրում ներկայացված ստեղծագործություններից ոչ մեկը չի արժանանում ժյուրիի հավանությանը, ժյուրին իրավունք ունի որոշում կայացնել և այդ ժանրում հաղթող չճանաչել ոչ մի ստեղծագործություն:

Մրցույթի մասնակցության պայմանների, տպագրության և այլ հարցերի բոլոր մանրամասները կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ:

Մասնակցելով Մրցույթին` մասնակիցը հաստատում է, որ ծանոթացել է և համաձայն է մրցույթի բոլոր պայմաններին:

Աղբյուրը

----------

KT' (31.10.2012), Malxas (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարգելի՛ ընկերներ, համոզված եմ՝ այս հայտարարությունը ձեզ կհետաքրքրի: Կխնդրեի նաև այն տարածել ձեր շրջանակներում:

Գրական ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթ «ազատագրված հայրենիքն իմ հոգու հայելիով» խորագրով

«Արցախակերտում» նախաձեռնությունն ու «Կամք» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը հայտարարում են գրական ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթ՝ «ազատագրված հայրենիքն իմ հոգու հայելիով» խորագրով:

Նպատակ՝
գրական գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթի միջոցով խթանելով ստեղծագործողներին գրել ազատագրված հայրենիքի թեմայով՝ այդ ստեղծագործությունների տարածման շնորհիվ հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ ամրապնդել ազատագրված հայրենիքի հետ զգայական ու գիտակցական կապը:

Չափանիշեր՝
• Բոլոր հաստատվող աշխատանքները պետք է լինեն ազատագրված տարածքի թեմատիկայով՝ առանց ոճային, ժամանակային կամ չսահմանված այլ սահմանափակումների:
• Չափածո գործերը կարող են լինել մինչև հազար բառ, իսկ արձակ գործերը՝ մինչև երեք հազար բառ: Գնահատելու ժամանակ բառերի քանակը ազդեցություն չի ունենալու գնահատականի վրա, եթե այն տեղավորվում է վերոնշյալ սահմաններում:
• Աշխատանքների լեզուն հայերենն է:
• Մեկ հեղինակը կարող է հաստատել առավելագույնը չորս ստեղծագործություն՝ երկուական չափածոյից և արձակից:

Աշխատանքները պետք է հաստատվեն մինչև դեկտեմբերի 2-ը ներառյալ 
artsakhakertum@yahoo.com
էլհասցեին ուղարկելու միջոցով, որին կից պետք է նշված լինեն հեղինակի/հեղինակների անուն ազգանունը, էլհասցեն, հեռախոսահամարը և ծննդյան տարեթիվը: Ստեղծագործությունների ընդունումից հետո մինչև դեկտեմբերի 16-ը ժյուրին (գրող ու «գրական թերթ»ի խմբագիր Կարինե Խոդիկյան, գրականագետ Արքմենիկ Նիկողոսյան և հրապարակախոս ու Քարվաճառի բնակիչ Ալեքսանդր Քանանյան) կգնահատի աշխատանքները, որին զուգահեռ ընթերցողների համար բաց քվեարկություն կկազմակերպվի ծրագրի բլոգում, և ժյուրիի ու ընթերցողների գնահատականների համագումարով կորոշվեն վեց հաղթողները (երեքական հաղթող երկու անվանացանկերում՝ չափածո և արձակ): Առաջին մրցանակակիրներին կտրվեն 30,000-ական դրամ, երկրորդներին՝ 20,000-ական դրամ, իսկ երրորդներին՝ 10,000-ական դրամ մրցանակներ, ինչպես նաև նրանց ստեղծագործությունները կտպագրվեն «գրական թերթ»ում:
Դեկտեմբերի վերջին կամ հունվարի սկզբին բոլոր հաստատված ստեղծագործությունները տպագրվելու են հատուկ ժողովածուով, որը նախատեսվում է տարածել ՀՀ և ԼՂՀ գրադարաններին, դպրոցներին, համալսարաններին և այլ կառույցների: Բոլոր ստեղծագործությունները դրվելու են նաև ծրագրի բլոգում և «Արցախակերտում» նախաձեռնության կայքում:

Լրացուցիչ տեղեկությունների համար կարող եք գրել 
artsakhakertum@yahoo.com
էլհասցեին կամ զանգահարել Արտակ Բեգլարյանին 097-236-662 հեռախոսահամարով:

Ֆեյսբուքից գտա

----------

Jarre (07.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի՛ ընկերներ, համոզված եմ՝ այս հայտարարությունը ձեզ կհետաքրքրի: Կխնդրեի նաև այն տարածել ձեր շրջանակներում:
> 
> Գրական ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթ «ազատագրված հայրենիքն իմ հոգու հայելիով» խորագրով
> 
> «Արցախակերտում» նախաձեռնությունն ու «Կամք» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը հայտարարում են գրական ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթ՝ «ազատագրված հայրենիքն իմ հոգու հայելիով» խորագրով:
> 
> Նպատակ՝
> գրական գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթի միջոցով խթանելով ստեղծագործողներին գրել ազատագրված հայրենիքի թեմայով՝ այդ ստեղծագործությունների տարածման շնորհիվ հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ ամրապնդել ազատագրված հայրենիքի հետ զգայական ու գիտակցական կապը:
> 
> ...


կարա՞մ կարծիքս հայտնեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կարա՞մ կարծիքս հայտնեմ…


Հայտնի, քանի ես չեմ հայտնել  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայտնի, քանի ես չեմ հայտնել


մի քիչ սովետաան պրոպագանդայի հոտ ա գալիս… հատկապես…




> Նպատակ՝
> գրական գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթի միջոցով խթանելով ստեղծագործողներին գրել ազատագրված հայրենիքի թեմայով՝ այդ ստեղծագործությունների տարածման շնորհիվ հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ ամրապնդել ազատագրված հայրենիքի հետ զգայական ու գիտակցական կապը:


էս ի՞նչ ա… պատվե՞ր… միգուցե դրանք ազատագրված չե՞ն այլ իսկապես "գրավյալ" են… հակառակ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կարելի ա "հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ ամրապնդել ազատագրված հայրենիքի հետ զգայական ու գիտակցական կապը"… 

ես ճարտարապետ եմ ու մենք աշխատում ենք պատվերով, բայց ոչ էս տեսակի… ո՞ր գրողը կարա գրիչ վերցնի… երևի նրանք որոնք Ստալին էին գովերգում…

մի քիչ պրովոկացիոն եմ գրում, որ մտածելու տեղ լինի…

----------

Rhayader (06.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (06.11.2012), Արէա (06.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի քիչ սովետաան պրոպագանդայի հոտ ա գալիս… հատկապես…
> 
> 
> 
> էս ի՞նչ ա… պատվե՞ր… միգուցե դրանք ազատագրված չե՞ն այլ իսկապես "գրավյալ" են… հակառակ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կարելի ա "հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ ամրապնդել ազատագրված հայրենիքի հետ զգայական ու գիտակցական կապը"… 
> 
> ես ճարտարապետ եմ ու մենք աշխատում ենք պատվերով, բայց ոչ էս տեսակի… ո՞ր գրողը կարա գրիչ վերցնի… երևի նրանք որոնք Ստալին էին գովերգում…
> 
> մի քիչ պրովոկացիոն եմ գրում, որ մտածելու տեղ լինի…


Իմ առաջին ռեակցիան էլ՝ էս ինչ շարադրության մրցույթ ա: Դե շարադրություն բառն էլ իրա սովետական թաշախուստով գալիս ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.11.2012), Rhayader (06.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ առաջին ռեակցիան էլ՝ էս ինչ շարադրության մրցույթ ա: Դե շարադրություն բառն էլ իրա սովետական *թաշախուստով* գալիս ա:


*թաշախուստով* գիտե՞ս ինչ ա…  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

ARMCON ֆանտաստիկ և գիտաֆանտաստիկ գրականության մրցույթի կազմակերպման ընթացքում որոշեցինք բլից-մրցույթ կազմակերպել՝ մոտակա  աշխարհի վերջի չգալու կապակցությամբ: Այնպես որ, բոլորդ հրավիրված եք մասնակցելու:

Մրցույթի կանոնները կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ: Ընդունվում են հայերեն, անգլերեն և ռուսերեն աշխատանքներ: Գրանցվելու ու մանրամասների համար զանգահարեք (+374) 91 07 13 42 հեռախոսահամարով, կամ կարդացեք Armcon.am ֆորումում:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.12.2013), impression (01.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), Moonwalker (01.12.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Մրցույթի թեման` *Ինչու չեկավ աշխարհի վերջը*
> Աշխատանքների ընունում՝ մինչև *20 դեկտեմբեր 23:59*


Էս մրցույթի դեդլայնը սխալ է որոշված  :Jpit: 
"Не говори гоп пока не перепрыгнешь!"

----------

impression (01.12.2012), Rhayader (01.12.2012), Արէա (01.12.2012), Հայկօ (01.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս մրցույթի դեդլայնը սխալ է որոշված 
> "Не говори гоп пока не перепрыгнешь!"


Լավ էլ որոշած է  :LOL:  որ եթե հանկարծ իրոք լինի, մրցույթը դրանից չխափանվի  :LOL:

----------

impression (01.12.2012), ivy (01.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2012), Աթեիստ (02.12.2012), Հայկօ (01.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Լավ էլ որոշած է  որ եթե հանկարծ իրոք լինի, մրցույթը դրանից չխափանվի


Աաաաա, լավն էր  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Քանի որ թվաբանությունից թույլ եմ, իսկ համակարգիչից էլ՝ տգետ, - օգնության կարիք ունեմ: Ո՞վ կարող է սովորեցնել, թե ինչպես են հաշվվում սիմվոլներն ու անցումները:

Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քանի որ թվաբանությունից թույլ եմ, իսկ համակարգիչից էլ՝ տգետ, - օգնության կարիք ունեմ: Ո՞վ կարող է սովորեցնել, թե ինչպես են հաշվվում սիմվոլներն ու անցումները:
> 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


Word document-ի էջի վերևում մտնում ես *Review* բաժինը, էնտեղ կա *Word Count*. *Spelling and Grammar*-ի կողմերը պետք ա լինի  :Smile: 
Եվ բառերն ա հաշվում, և սիմվոլները, և սիմվոլները՝ բացատներով:

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Քանի որ թվաբանությունից թույլ եմ, իսկ համակարգիչից էլ՝ տգետ, - օգնության կարիք ունեմ: Ո՞վ կարող է սովորեցնել, թե ինչպես են հաշվվում սիմվոլներն ու անցումները:
> 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


Բացիր word-ը, մեջը մի բան գրի, նայիր ամենաներքևում՝ ձախ կողմում, գրված է բառերի քանակը, դրա վրա սեղմի, փոքր պատուհան կբացվի, որտեղ գրված կլինի նիշերի թիվը (բացատները հաշված կամ չհաշված):

----------

Rhayader (01.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Word document-ի էջի վերևում մտնում ես *Review* բաժինը, էնտեղ կա *Word Count*. *Spelling and Grammar*-ի կողմերը պետք ա լինի 
> Եվ բառերն ա հաշվում, և սիմվոլները, և սիմվոլները՝ բացատներով:


Ավելի հեշտ ձև էլ կա. հենց ներքևում գրված է բառերի թիվը, վրան կտտացնում ես, սաղ բացում է  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ավելի հեշտ ձև էլ կա. հենց ներքևում գրված է բառերի թիվը, վրան կտտացնում ես, սաղ բացում է


Լու՞րջ  :LOL: 
Աբարան  :Blush:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լու՞րջ 
> Աբարան


Գալ ջան, Այվի ջան, շատ զգացված եմ անմիջապես արձագանքելու համար: Բայց ինչ-որ չի ստացվում… Շատ եմ տուպոյ ախր այս  հարցում: Էնպես որ, Գալ ջան, Աբարան էլ, Համզաչիմանն էլ հետը:
Կարո՞ղ է, որ կոմպիս մեջ ինչ-որ բան սխալ լինի… 
Այվի ջան, էն ներքևում միայն տողի միջի սիմվոլների քանակն է ցույց տալիս:
Իսկ վերևում, Գալ ջան, գտա Tools-ում: Սկզբում ոչինչ ցույց չտվեց, ասես սառած լիներ: Հետո՝ երկրորդ անգամ մտա, ոնց որ սկսել է ցույց տալ, եթե, իհարկե, ցույց է տալիս այն, ինչ անհրաժեշտ է… 
Հուսամ, որ գլուխ կհանեմ հիմա:

Անսահման շնորհակալ եմ երկուսիցդ էլ: :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

Գալաթեա (02.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, ուրեմն հին office-ից ես օգտվում  :Smile:

----------


## Ingrid

http://forum.armcon.am/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=28
Կարծում եմ ՝ շատերին կհետաքրքրի:

----------

Հայկօ (01.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Ստեղծագործողներ ջան, էս նախագծի հետ ծանոթացեք, գուցե հետաքրքրի՝ https://www.facebook.com/events/514704598623078/

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.09.2013), Ուլուանա (18.09.2013), Վոլտերա (17.09.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Կարծում եմ, որ կհետաքրքրի.
http://amazon.editprint.am/?page_id=2

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2013), Chuk (10.12.2013), ivy (10.12.2013), John (10.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.12.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Կարծում եմ, որ կհետաքրքրի.
> http://amazon.editprint.am/?page_id=2


Կմասնակցեմ, թեկուզ մենակ նրա համար, որ հավեսի ընկնեմ, մի ծավալուն գործ գրեմ (վիպակ, վեպ): Որ լավ ստացվի, հենց ինքս էլ կտպագրեմ:
Դուք էլ հավեսի ընկեք. Ակումբում դեռ մեծ գործեր գրողներ չեն եղել կարծեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակումբի ջահելներին գուցե հետաքրքրի Ուլիսես-3 մրցույթը, մանավանդ որ նախորդներին ինչքան գիտեմ ակումբցիներից մասնակիցներ էղել են  :Smile: 
Էս տարի որոշ նորամուծություններ կան. մի քանի ժանր ա, էսսեն էլ ոչ թե մինչև տասնութ, այլ քսան տարեկանների համար ա:

Էհ, ափսոս տարիքս չի ներում, թե չէ հավեսով կմասնակցեի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ակումբի ջահելներին գուցե հետաքրքրի Ուլիսես-3 մրցույթը, մանավանդ որ նախորդներին ինչքան գիտեմ ակումբցիներից մասնակիցներ էղել են 
> Էս տարի որոշ նորամուծություններ կան. մի քանի ժանր ա, էսսեն էլ ոչ թե մինչև տասնութ, այլ քսան տարեկանների համար ա:
> 
> Էհ, ափսոս տարիքս չի ներում, թե չէ հավեսով կմասնակցեի


Բյուր, Ուլիսես 1-ին երկրորդ տեղում էի, Ուլիսես 2ն էլ ես եմ հաղթել:  :LOL:  
Լավ մրցույթ էր:  :Blush:

----------

ivy (19.02.2014), Հայկօ (19.02.2014), Շինարար (19.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Ուլիսես 1-ին երկրորդ տեղում էի, Ուլիսես 2ն էլ ես եմ հաղթել:  
> Լավ մրցույթ էր:


Դե երրորդին էլ մասնակցի, տարիքդ ներում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Կարծում եմ, որ կհետաքրքրի.
> http://amazon.editprint.am/?page_id=2


Ով է տեղյակ էս նախագծից, օբյեկտիվության շանսեր կա՞ն։
Ամեն դեպքում մասնակցելու եմ։
էլ ո՞վ է ինձ միանում, մասնակցենք, տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի։
20-100 էջանոց գործ պիտի գրվի, բոլորիս համար էլ նորություն է։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Անձնական, չեմ բացաում, որ նաև սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք։
 Չի կարա օբյեկտիվ լինի մի մրցում, որտեղ ժյուրիի անդամ ա Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանը

----------


## Mephistopheles

էդ որտեղ ա՞… գնամ քննարկեմ…

----------

Շինարար (21.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ով է տեղյակ էս նախագծից, օբյեկտիվության շանսեր կա՞ն։
> Ամեն դեպքում մասնակցելու եմ։
> էլ ո՞վ է ինձ միանում, մասնակցենք, տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի։
> 20-100 էջանոց գործ պիտի գրվի, բոլորիս համար էլ նորություն է։


Ռիփ, ինձ հետաքրքրում ա, արի մասնակցենք: Իհարկե, օբյեկտիվության մասին բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, իսկ էդ էքսկլյուզիվ պայմանագիրն էլ տարօրինակ բան ա: Բայց ինձ մոտիվացիա ա պետք մեծ գործ գրել/ավարտելու համար:

Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ կարող է տպագրված լինել նշանակում ա, որ պարտադիր չի՝ տպագրված լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անձնական, չեմ բացաում, որ նաև սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք։
>  Չի կարա օբյեկտիվ լինի մի մրցում, որտեղ ժյուրիի անդամ ա Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանը


Գալ, որտե՞ղ ա գրած, որ ինքը ժյուրիի կազմում ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ով է տեղյակ էս նախագծից, օբյեկտիվության շանսեր կա՞ն։
> Ամեն դեպքում մասնակցելու եմ։
> էլ ո՞վ է ինձ միանում, մասնակցենք, տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի։
> 20-100 էջանոց գործ պիտի գրվի, բոլորիս համար էլ նորություն է։


20-100՞… 10-50 թերթ… no way

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, որտե՞ղ ա գրած, որ ինքը ժյուրիի կազմում ա:


Թեմայի երկրորդ գրառումն ա, Բյուր:




> ԱՆՏԱՇՅԱՆ ԿԱՐԵՆ
> Բանաստեղծ, Գրանիշ գրական ակումբ
> ԲՈՅԱՋՅԱՆ ԶԱՎԵՆ
> Թարգմանիչ, կինոգետ
> *ԳՅՈՒՐՋԻՆՅԱՆ ԴԱՎԻԹ
> Լեզվաբան*
> ԹՈՓՉՅԱՆ ԱԼԵՔՍԱՆԴՐ
> Գրաքննադատ, արձակագիր, թարգմանիչ
> ՄԱՐՏԻՐՈՍՅԱՆ ՎԱՀՐԱՄ
> ...

----------


## ivy

Գալ, էս թեմայում լիքը տարբեր մրցույթների մասին է գրված, մենակ մեկը չի։ Էդ քո ասածը էս մեկի հետ կապ չունի։
Էս մեկում գրված է, որ ժյուրիի անդամները գաղտնի են մնալու։ Ավելի վատ   :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ինձ հետաքրքրում ա, արի մասնակցենք: Իհարկե, օբյեկտիվության մասին բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, իսկ էդ էքսկլյուզիվ պայմանագիրն էլ տարօրինակ բան ա: Բայց ինձ մոտիվացիա ա պետք մեծ գործ գրել/ավարտելու համար:
> 
> Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ կարող է տպագրված լինել նշանակում ա, որ պարտադիր չի՝ տպագրված լինի:


Հա, ճիշտ ես հասկացել։
Մոտիվացիան ինձ մոտ էլ է նույնը։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, էս թեմայում լիքը տարբեր մրցույթների մասին է գրված, մենակ մեկը չի։ Էդ քո ասածը էս մեկի հետ կապ չունի։
> Էս մեկում գրված է, որ ժյուրիի անդամները գաղտնի են մնալու։ Ավելի վատ


Հա՜՜...
Ուշադիր չեմ եղել...անունը տեսա՝ աչքերիս դեմը սևացավ, էլ բան չերևաց  :LOL: 
Կներեք թյուրիմացության համար  :Smile: 

Բայց հա...գաղտնին շատ ավելի վատ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա՜՜...
> Ուշադիր չեմ եղել...անունը տեսա՝ աչքերիս դեմը սևացավ, էլ բան չերևաց 
> Կներեք թյուրիմացության համար 
> 
> Բայց հա...գաղտնին շատ ավելի վատ ա


շատ էլ լավ ա… նախագահական ընտրությունների պես ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էս վերջերս մի բան իմացա, որն ինձ Հայաստանում անցկացվող որևիցե տեսակի մրցույթից կիլոմետրով հետ մնալու անզուսպ մոլուցք առաջացրեց:

Մի հատ ինչ-որ կին կա, ինչ-որ ԲՈՒՀ-ի ամբիոնի վարիչ ա, չեմ հիշում անունը ցավոք:  Սա ախպոր տղա ունի, որը մի արտգրողի գործ ա թարգմանել հայերեն, չեմ կարա ասեմ՝ ինչից դրդված:
Սա եկել ա, հորքուրին պատմել ա դրա մասին, հորքուրն էլ թափով մի հատ թարգմանական մրցույթ ա կազմակերպել, ծանոթով, հովանավորով-բանով ու առաջին տեղը տվել ա զարմիկին  :LOL:

----------

ivy (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Դե լավ, չենք մասնակցում   :Jpit: 
Գրում ենք ու ինքներս տպում։
Ես որ հաստատ ուզում եմ փորձել մի քիչ մեծոտ բան գրել, որ գրեմ, լավ ստացվի, կտպագրեմ Երևանում։
Հետո էլ կսկսեմ իմ գիրքը սրան-նրան նվիրել, թե չէ ով պիտի առնի կարդա   :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս վերջերս մի բան իմացա, որն ինձ Հայաստանում անցկացվող որևիցե տեսակի մրցույթից կիլոմետրով հետ մնալու անզուսպ մոլուցք առաջացրեց:
> 
> Մի հատ ինչ-որ կին կա, ինչ-որ ԲՈՒՀ-ի ամբիոնի վարիչ ա, չեմ հիշում անունը ցավոք:  Սա ախպոր տղա ունի, որը մի արտգրողի գործ ա թարգմանել հայերեն, չեմ կարա ասեմ՝ ինչից դրդված:
> Սա եկել ա, հորքուրին պատմել ա դրա մասին, հորքուրն էլ թափով մի հատ թարգմանական մրցույթ ա կազմակերպել, ծանոթով, հովանավորով-բանով ու առաջին տեղը տվել ա զարմիկին


չի կարող պատահի… մի բան էն չես ասում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս վերջերս մի բան իմացա, որն ինձ Հայաստանում անցկացվող որևիցե տեսակի մրցույթից կիլոմետրով հետ մնալու անզուսպ մոլուցք առաջացրեց:
> 
> Մի հատ ինչ-որ կին կա, ինչ-որ ԲՈՒՀ-ի ամբիոնի վարիչ ա, չեմ հիշում անունը ցավոք:  Սա ախպոր տղա ունի, որը մի արտգրողի գործ ա թարգմանել հայերեն, չեմ կարա ասեմ՝ ինչից դրդված:
> Սա եկել ա, հորքուրին պատմել ա դրա մասին, հորքուրն էլ թափով մի հատ թարգմանական մրցույթ ա կազմակերպել, ծանոթով, հովանավորով-բանով ու առաջին տեղը տվել ա զարմիկին


Հա, Գալ, 2012-ին ինչքան մրցույթ կար, սաղին մասնակցեցի: Ու որ տեսա՝ ինչ գործեր են հաղթում, սիրտս վատացել էր, թարգեցի սաղ մրցույթները: Բայց հիմա ուզում եմ նորից փորձել, ուղղակի հավեսի համար:



> Դե լավ, չենք մասնակցում  
> Գրում ենք ու ինքներս տպում։
> Ես որ հաստատ ուզում եմ փորձել մի քիչ մեծոտ բան գրել, որ գրեմ, լավ ստացվի, կտպագրեմ Երևանում։
> Հետո էլ կսկսեմ իմ գիրքը սրան-նրան նվիրել, թե չէ ով պիտի առնի կարդա


Ռիփ, բայց արի ամեն դեպքում մասնակցենք  :Jpit:  
Ինձ որ մնա, ես հաստատ ինքս ինձնով ոչ մի բան չեմ տպի: Էն ա, էդ անտեր վիպակը կիսատ-պռատ մի տարի ա կոմպիս մեջ գցած ա, ամիսը մեկ բացում եմ, մի երկու նախադասություն գրում-ջնջում, նորից փակում: Իսկ մրցույթը դեդլայն ունի, բան: Կմոտիվացնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, մի բան ասեմ ինձ չծեծեք… օքեյ՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, մի բան ասեմ ինձ չծեծեք… օքեյ՞


ասա, չեմ ծեծի, էսօր բարի եմ:

----------


## ivy

Դե լավ, Բյուր, մինչև դեդլայն կգրենք, հետո կտեսնենք ինչ ենք անում։

Մեֆ, ասա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ասա, չեմ ծեծի, էսօր բարի եմ:


Մերսի Բյուր, Այվին ու Գալն էլ թող ասեն որ չեն ծեծի նոր կասեմ…

----------


## ivy

Էդ ինչ վատ բան ես ասելու, դե էլ մի ձգձգի։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մերսի Բյուր, Այվին ու Գալն էլ թող ասեն որ չեն ծեծի նոր կասեմ…


Ինչ էլ ասես՝ ջարդդ տալու եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, մրցույթը ի՞նչ մօտիվացիա կարա լինի գրելու համար, որ մրցմույթ չեղավ չեք գրելու՞… գրելու "աղբյուրը" հե մրցույթը չի՞…

----------


## ivy

Հա, ճիշտ ես ասում, չպիտի տենց լինի։

----------


## ivy

Ուղղակի ասեմ քեզ, թե հարցն ինչն ա։
Կոնկրետ ինձ համար հարցն ընթերցողն ա։ Ես գիտեմ, որ եթե ուղղակի գրեմ դնեմ մի տեղ, հաստատ ավելի քիչ մարդ ա կարդալու, քան եթե մրցույթի մասնակցեմ։ Ու դրանով մրցույթը դառնում ա լրացուցիչ խթան։
Հայերեն կարդացող մարդիկ էսպես թե էնպես քիչ են, ես էլ դեռ գրող չեմ, որ մի քիչ ճանաչում ունենամ ու ինձ գոնե էդ քչի մի մասը կարդա։
Էս պայմաններում մրցույթը դառնում ա աչքի ընկնելու ու ընթերցող ձեռք բերելու լավ միջոց։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուղղակի ասեմ քեզ, թե հարցն ինչն ա։
> Կոնկրետ ինձ համար հարցն ընթերցողն ա։ Ես գիտեմ, որ եթե ուղղակի գրեմ դնեմ մի տեղ, հաստատ ավելի քիչ մարդ ա կարդալու, քան եթե մրցույթի մասնակցեմ։ Ու դրանով մրցույթը դառնում ա լրացուցիչ խթան։
> Հայերեն կարդացող մարդիկ էսպես թե էնպես քիչ են, ես էլ դեռ գրող չեմ, որ մի քիչ ճանաչում ունենամ ու ինձ գոնե էդ քչի մի մասը կարդա։
> Էս պայմաններում մրցույթը դառնում ա աչքի ընկնելու ու ընթերցող ձեռք բերելու լավ միջոց։


ճիշտ ես ասում… լրիվ… ուղղակի մոտիվացիան ոչ թե մրցույթը լինի (մրցույթից մրցույթ գրելը) այլ… չգիտեմ ինչը…

Քո ասածը ոչ միայն ճիշտ ա այլև անհրաժեշտ… exposure…

----------


## ivy

Ես վերջերս երեք գործ եմ գրել՝ «Ամռան վերջին օրը», «Ծիրան», «Ես ու դու», որոնք առանձին դրել եմ պատմվածքներիս թեմայում, դու էլ մի երկուսը կարդացել, կարծիք ես հայտնել. էնպես չի, որ ես մենակ մրցույթից մրցույթ եմ գրում։

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես վերջերս երեք գործ եմ գրել՝ «Ամռան վերջին օրը», «Ծիրան», «Ես ու դու», որոնք առանձին դրել եմ պատմվածքներիս թեմայում, դու էլ մի երկուսը կարդացել, կարծիք ես հայտնել. էնպես չի, որ ես մենակ մրցույթից մրցույթ եմ գրում։


Այվի ջան, ես կոնկրետ որևէ մեկին նկատի չունեմ, առավել ևս քեզ… դու ռեգուլյար գրում ես…

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, սրանք "Orange"-ի եզրափակիչ անցած երեք պատմվածքներն են, որ հիմա ամբողջ ֆեյսբուքը շեյրում ու լայքեր ա խնդրում.

«Վերադարձ» Աննիկ Խաչատրյան
«Դեպի ցմահ ազատություն» Մհեր Ենոքյան 
«Ցեցի դեղը» Նարինե Կռոյան

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:
Մեկնաբանություններ կարող եք նաև մրցութային կայքում թողնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, մրցույթը ի՞նչ մօտիվացիա կարա լինի գրելու համար, որ մրցմույթ չեղավ չեք գրելու՞… գրելու "աղբյուրը" հե մրցույթը չի՞…


Մեֆ, հրապարակման դեդլայն ա, էդքան բան: Եթե ես դեդլայն չեմ ունենում, որևէ բան նորմալ չեմ վերջացնում: Լավ, պատմվածքը հլը ոչինչ, կարելի ա մի անգամ նստելով գրել, հետո ոչ մի անգամ չմշակել, անունը դնել՝ վերջացրել եմ: Բայց երբ խոսքն ավելի մեծ գործի մասին ա, դեդլայն ա պետք: Հիմա եթե ես հրատարակչության հետ պայմանագիր չունեմ, որն ինձ վրա դեդլայն ա դրել, մրցույթը միակ տարբերակն ա մնում:

Ու ասենք նենց չի էլի, որ մրցույթից դուրս չեմ գրում, բայց մրցույթից դուրս չեմ հրապարակում:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, սրանք "Orange"-ի եզրափակիչ անցած երեք պատմվածքներն են, որ հիմա ամբողջ ֆեյսբուքը շեյրում ու լայքեր ա խնդրում.
> 
> «Վերադարձ» Աննիկ Խաչատրյան
> «Դեպի ցմահ ազատություն» Մհեր Ենոքյան 
> «Ցեցի դեղը» Նարինե Կռոյան
> 
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:
> Մեկնաբանություններ կարող եք նաև մրցութային կայքում թողնել:


Դեռ մենակ Ցեցի դեղն եմ կարդացել: Էն մի թեմայում գրեցի: Ստեղ ավելի մանրամասն ասեմ՝ ինչու դուրս չի էկել: Նախ, Ռիփի ասած էդ խոպանչիական թեմաներն են պատճառը: Երկրորդ, էդ համեմատություններն ահավոր աչք ծակող, կեղծ ու արհեստական են: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ ընդհանուր թեման ավելի նեղ ա: Բացի դրանից, հեղինակը նենց բաներ ա նկարագրվում, որոնք կարծես կյանքում տեսած չլինի: Ասենք, նույն օդանավակայանը: Տպավորություն ա, որ օդանավակայանում կյանքում չի էղել: Զվարթնոցում վերուվար անելը ո՞րն ա, էնտեղ մենակ մի հարկ ա մեկնողների համար: Կամ ճամպրուկներով շրջելը ո՞րն ա: Հենց մտնում ես օդանավակայան, բագաժ ես հանձնում, հանգիստ ֆռֆռում:

----------

Alphaone (22.02.2014), Malxas (22.02.2014)

----------


## reminilo

«Արձագանք» բարեգործական միությունը և միության նախագահ, թարգմանիչ-գրականագետ Մարո Մադոյան-Ալաջաջյանը հայտարարում են մանկապատանեկան պատմվածքների մրցույթ:
Մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար պետք է պահապանել հետևյալ պայմանները.
1.Պատմվածքները բաղկացած պետք է լինեն լինեն 10-15 էջից։
2. Ներկայացված պատմվածքները նախկինում որևէ այլ տեղ չպետք է տպագրված լինեն:
3. Հեղինակները անպայման պետք է լինեն ուսանողներ:
4. Հեղինակները չպետք է օգտվեն մեկ այլ աղբյուրից, այլապես նրանց աշխատանքերը կորակազրկվեն:

Պատմվածքներն անհրաժեշտ է ուղարկել ուղարկել gayane.eghiazaryan.75@mail.ru հասցեով մինչև օգոստոսի 15-ը: Էլեկտրոնային նամակում պետք է նշել հեղինակի անունը, ազգանունը, ուս. հաստատության անունը, որտեղ սովորում է հեղինակը, և կոնտակտային այլ տվյալներ:

Արդյունքները կամփոփվեն մասնագիտական բարձր որակավորում ունեցող ժյուրիի կողմից և լավագույն պատվածքների հեղինակներին դրամական մրցանակներ կհանձնվեն՝ առաջինը տեղը զբաղեցնողը կստանա 750 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 2-րդը՝ 350, 3-րդը՝ 200, 4-րդ ու 5-րդ տեղ զբաղեցնողները՝ 150 $:

Հարցերի համար զանգահարել 091-12-88-90 հեռախոսահամարով

----------

Նիկեա (23.07.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ակումբցի ստեղծագործողներին կարող ա հետաքրքրի։

https://champord.am/esseneri-mrcuyt-...-400hazardram/

*ԷՍՍԵՆԵՐԻ ՄՐՑՈւՅԹ, ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿԸ՝ 400 ՀԱԶԱՐ ԴՐԱՄ

Գրականության նկատմամբ սիրո՝ «պետական մակարդակով» խրախուսումը շարունակվում է։ Այս անգամ երիտասարդները հնարավորություն ունեն մասնակցելու էսսեների մրցույթի, որի շնորհիվ կարող են գումարային մրցանակներ ստանալ, որի մի մասով պետք է  նոր գրքեր գնեն ու նվիրեն սիրելի գրադարանին։ Ծրագրի նպատակը հենց  գրադարանների նկատմամբ ուշադրության մեծացումն է ու դրանց՝ տարատեսակ ծրագրերում ներգրավումը, ինչն իսկապես հրաշալի է, քանի որ էլ ավելի լավ երկիր ունենալու համար մեզ պետք են էլ ավելի կիրթ մարդիկ, իսկ գրքերն ուղիղ կապ ունեն մարդու կրթության, ճաշակի ընկալման հետ։
Ահա ՀՀ մշակույթի նախարարության տարածած հաղորդագրությունը՝
ՀՀ մշակույթի նախարարությունը և «Մարդ կարդացող/Homօ Լegens»` ընթերցանության խրախուսման նախագիծը հայտարարում են «Մեր գրադարանը» խորագրով էսսեների մրցույթ:
 Մրցույթի նպատակները՝

Գրադարանների նկատմամբ պատասխանատվության մեծացում,Ընթերցանության խրախուսման ծրագրերում ներգրավելու նպատակով ակտիվ, ընթերցասեր մարդկանց հայտնաբերում,Գրադարանները նոր հրատարակված գրքերով համալրելու հնարավորություն,Գրադարաններից օգտվողների թվի աճ,Գրադարանավարների աշխատանքի ներկայացում և արժևորում,Էսսեներում ներկայացված գաղափարները հաշվի առնելով` գրադարանների զարգացման նոր ծրագրերի մշակում:
Էսսեների թեմատիկ-պայմանական վերնագրերն են՝

«Գրադարան՝ իմ սեր»«Իմ երազանքի գրադարանը»«Կյանքը գրադարանի պատուհանից»«Գրադարանավարի խորհրդով» Մրցույթի պայմանները
Մրցույթի լեզուն հայերենն է:
Ուղարկվող էսսեի առավելագույն ծավալը չպետք է գերազանցի 700 բառը: Նշված ծավալը գերազանցող էսսեները չեն դիտարկվի:
Էսսեները կընդունվեն մինչև ս.թ. հոկտեմբերի 5-ը: Հաղթողների անունները կհրապարակվեն ս.թ. հոկտեմբերի 20-ին: Պարգևատրման արարողության մասին կհայտարարվի լրացուցիչ:
Այն էսսեները, որոնք բովանդակությամբ և ծավալով կհամապատասխանեն մրցույթի պայմաններին, կհրապարակվեն «Մարդ կարդացող/Homօ Լegens» նախագծի ֆեյսբուքյան էջում:
Էսսեները պետք է ուղարկել homolegens.arm@gmail.com էլ. հասցեին՝ որպես նամակի նյութ (subject) նշելով՝ «Մեր գրադարանը»:
 Մրցանակներ
Հինգ լավագույն էսսեների հեղինակները պարգևատրվելու են 80-400 հազար դրամ մրցանակներով (1-ին տեղ՝ 400 000 դր., 2-րդ տեղ՝ 300 000 դր., 3-րդ տեղ՝ 200 000 դր., 4-րդ տեղ՝ 100 000, 5-րդ տեղ՝ 80 000 դր.` ներառյալ հարկերը, տուրքերը և պարտադիր այլ վճարները):
Մրցանակակիրները ստացած գումարի 60 տոկոսով պետք է ձեռք բերեն նոր հրատարակված գրքեր և նվիրեն իրենց սիրելի գրադարանին:
 Էսսեների գնահատումը
Էսսենները կընթերցի և կգնահատի գրադարանավարներից, գրողներից, գրականագետներից կազմված ժյուրին:
*

----------

kitty (14.09.2018), Sambitbaba (13.09.2018), Ծլնգ (13.09.2018), Նիկեա (17.09.2018)

----------


## ivy

Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ՝ «Ինձ պատահել է այս անհավանական բարի պատմությունը»։

Ամենօրյա նորություններն աչքի անցկացնելիս կարելի է տպավորություն ստանալ, թե աշխարհում տեղի են ունենում միայն պատերազմներ, բռնություններ, աղետներ, վթարներ, հանցագործություններ, լավագույն դեպքում՝ սպորտային կամ ժամանցային իրադարձություններ: 

Բայց չէ՞ որ մեր կյանքը միայն վերը թվարկածից չէ բաղկացած, չէ՞ որ մեր կյանքում նաեւ բարի պատմություններ են լինում. երբեմն շատ զարմանալի, անհավանական, բայց, միեւնույն է, իրական բարի պատմություններ, որոնք արժե պատմել մյուսներին:  

Եվ այսպես, շարունակելով 2015, 2016 եւ 2017 թվականներին ՄԱԿ-ի Բնակչության հիմնադրամի հետ իրականացրած շարադրությունների մրցույթների շարքը, այս անգամ նախաձեռնում ենք «Ինձ պատահել է այս անհավանական բարի պատմությունը» մրցույթը, որտեղ առաջարկում ենք շարադրություն գրել Ձեզ կամ Ձեր մերձավորներին պատահած ամենազարմանալի, ամենաանհավանական բարի պատմության մասին:

Մրցույթի պայմանները

- Մրցույթին կարող են մասնակցել 16-ից 55 տարեկան ՀՀ քաղաքացիները՝ ներկայացնելով շարադրություն «Ինձ պատահել է այս անհավանական բարի պատմությունը» թեմայով: 

- Շարադրության մեջ պետք է ներկայացվեն անհավանական թվացող, բայց իրական բարի պատմություններ, որոնք պատահել են հեղինակի կամ նրա մերձավորների հետ:

- Շարադրության առավելագույն ծավալը չպետք է գերազանցի 500 բառը: Նշված ծավալը գերազանցող շարադրությունները մրցույթին չեն մասնակցի:

- Մասնակիցները երաշխավորում են, որ շարադրությունում նկարագրված պատմությունը իրական է: Այս պայմանը խախտած մասնակիցը կորակազրկվի:

- Մասնակիցները երաշխավորում են, որ իրենք են հանդիսանում ներկայացված աշխատանքների հեղինակները: Հեղինակային իրավունքների խախտում հայտնաբերելու դեպքում մասնակիցը կորակազրկվի:

- Մասնակիցները երաշխավորում են, որ շարադրությունը գրված է «Ինձ պատահել է այս անհավանական բարի պատմությունը» մրցույթի համար եւ նախկինում հրապարակված չի եղել տպագիր մամուլում կամ օնլայն տիրույթում (կայքեր, սոցիալական մեդիա): Այս պայմանի խախտման դեպքում մասնակիցը կորակազրկվի:

- Մրցույթի անցկացման լեզուն հայերենն է: Այլ լեզուներով ուղարկված շարադրությունները մրցույթին չեն մասնակցի: 

- Մրցույթը մեկնարկում է 2018 թ. հոկտեմբերի 15-ին եւ կտեւի մինչեւ 2018թ. հոկտեմբերի 26-ը, ժամը 16:00-ը: Հաղթողի անունը կհրապարակվի 2018թ. նոյեմբերի 5-ին: Պարգեւատրման արարողությունը կկայանա նոյեմբերի 13-ին, երբ նշվում է Բարության համաշխարհային օրը:

- Մրցույթին ներկայացված բոլոր շարադրությունները հրապարակվելու են www.Mediamax.am կայքի հատուկ «Անհավանական բարի պատմությունը» բաժնում՝ բացառությամբ այն աշխատանքների, որոնք ակնհայտորեն չեն համապատասխանի մրցույթի թեմային եւ պայմաններին, կպարունակեն թեմային չվերաբերող պնդումներ եւ նյութեր, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ:

- Շարադրությունները պետք է ուղարկել contest@mediamax.am հասցեին` UN_Mediamax թեմայով (subject): 

- Շարադրության հետ մասնակիցները պետք է ուղարկեն նաեւ անձնագրի էլեկտրոնային պատճենը, հեռախոսահամարը եւ բարձր որակի եւ մեծ չափի լուսանկար (աշխատանքի հետ հրապարակման համար): Առանց անձնագրի պատճենի, լուսանկարի եւ հեռախոսահամարի ուղարկված շարադրությունները մրցույթին չեն մասնակցի:   

- Մրցույթի գլխավոր մրցանակն է դրամական պարգեւ՝ 400 000 ՀՀ դրամ: 

- Երկրորդ եւ երրորդ տեղեր գրաված մասնակիցները կստանան համապատասխանաբար 200 000 եւ 100 000 դրամ:

- Մրցույթի ընթացքին հետեւելու համար մասնակիցները պետք է բաժանորդագրվեն Facebook-ում Մեդիամաքսի էջին. https://www.facebook.com/Mediamax.am: 

- Մրցույթի հաղթողներին կորոշի ՄԱԿ-ի Բնակչության հիմնադրամի եւ Մեդիամաքսի կազմած համատեղ ժյուրին:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.10.2018), Նիկեա (23.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«Ակն ընդ ական» վավերագրողների համայնքը վավերագրական աշխատանքների շտապ մրցույթ է հայտարարում։

«Շրջափակված Արցախը» վավերագրական աշխատանքների շտապ մրցույթ

«Ակն ընդ ական»-ը Արցախի շրջափակման վրա ուշադրություն հրավիրելու, խնդրի շուրջ հայերին ու մարդկությանը համախմբելու և լուծումներ գտնելու համար հայտարարում է ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթ՝ «Շրջափակված Արցախը»։

Ստեղծագործությունները կարող են լինել գիր՝ թե՛ չափածո, թե՛ արձակ, ֆիլմ, լուսանկարչական պատմություն, երգ, երաժշտություն, նկարազարդում, գեղանկար, պար։

Ցանկալի է, որ պատմությունները մարդակենտրոն լինեն, այսինքն, աշխատանքները պատմեն մարդկանց մասին, որոնց առնչվում է խնդիրը։ Հեղինակը նաև կարող է իր անձնական փորձից ելնելով մոտենալ աշխատանքին։

Ընտրված գործերը կհրապարակվեն «Ակն ընդ ական»-ի հարթակներում։ Լավագույն աշխատանքներին կտրվի 80 հազարական դրամ։

Աշխատանքների մասին խորհելիս հեղինակները կարող են օգտվել հետևյալ հուշող հարցերից։

- Ինչպե՞ս է ազդել Արցախի շրջափակումն ինձ վրա։

- Ի՞նչ անձնային պատմություններ սկիզբ առան Արցախի շրջափակման պատճառով։

- Ի՞նչ սոցիալական, տնտեսական, կենցաղային խնդիրներ է առաջացրել Արցախի շրջափակումը։

- Ովքե՞ր են մնացել շրջափակման այս և այն կողմում։

- Ես ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել, որ Արցախն ապաշրջափակվի։

- Ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել, որպեսզի Արցախն այլևս խոցելի չլինի։

- Ի՞նչ է Արցախն ինձ համար։

- Ինչպե՞ս է դիմագրավում արցախցին շրջափակմանը։

- Ովքե՞ր են ամենաշատը տուժում այս շրջափակումից։

- Ո՞վ է շրջափակել Արցախը։

- Ինչո՞ւ է շրջափակված Արցախը։

- Ի՞նչ պատճառահետևանքային կապերի արդյունքում շրջափակվեց Արցախը։

Աշխատանքների հրապարակման մասին որոշումը ժյուրին կդիտարկի այն ստանալուց անմիջապես հետո, իսկ շուտ ներկայացրած գործերին կտրվի առավելություն։

Աշխատանքներն ուղարկել community@aknandakan.org հասցեին։ Հարցերի դեպքում զանգել 099 200 645, Հովհաննեսին։

----------

Ruby Rue (10.01.2023), Sambitbaba (10.01.2023), Աթեիստ (05.01.2023)

----------

